# British pension



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

I am thinking of returning to England and take up residency for a while to enable me to claim my full pension , what we are given overseas is a far cry from what we are actually entitled to . Any one have any input on this please ?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You actually get paid less if you aren't living in the UK? I know most countries don't provide medical coverage or require a minimum amount of time in country every year (six months and a day for Canadians). But the US, for all its faults pays you what you earned, no matter where you live.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

It just occurred to me that the US has no choice, since we have no immigration controls on exit from the country, they have no way of knowing where you are. But it doesn't matter. They will still deposit the full amount in a foreign bank account.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

synthia said:


> You actually get paid less if you aren't living in the UK? I know most countries don't provide medical coverage or require a minimum amount of time in country every year (six months and a day for Canadians). But the US, for all its faults pays you what you earned, no matter where you live.


 I was living in Canada for many years , they will , and do , pay me my federal pension but after 6 months they cut the Provincial supplement and health coverage . I used to go back for my 6 months stay but have not been back for over a year this time , haven't found me AWOL yet , fingers crossed , touch wood , says he scratching his head !!! LOL
Yes , they pay ex pats considerably less , not so long ago they paid everybody $ 100.00 a month if they needed it or not , that is why i am inquiring about short residency to claim the whole caboodle if i can .


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

oddball said:


> I am thinking of returning to England and take up residency for a while to enable me to claim my full pension , what we are given overseas is a far cry from what we are actually entitled to . Any one have any input on this please ?


Hmmmm why would you get less than if in UK ? what odds it make to the government ?


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

It's called "Cheap----Cheap " The government is not always right , but it's always the government , shame .


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

oddball said:


> It's called "Cheap----Cheap " The government is not always right , but it's always the government , shame .


Any excuse i guess to save a few pennies to squander on something else !!

I would get a Uk address you can use maybe and fool them


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

That would be my intention , i am going to visit a friend of mine for a few days who has just returned from there to find out what he has to say , will let you know what i find out .


----------



## mikecwm (Jun 18, 2008)

The Brtish Pension is not indexed for inflation for 50% of pensioners living outside the UK - especially former Commonwealth countries.
This is currently going through the European Court Of Human Rights in Strasbourg. It's likely that the decision - due this year, but delayed, will insist that the UK index everyone's pension - Of course the British goverrnment can appeal - but really they are finally up against the ropes.
Once ordered to correct this unfair practise, pansions should then be indexed from that point. Of course if your pension was frozen many years ago it will not help much. Pension rules were also changed July 2007 - only 30 years of contributions now required for a full pension. And you can pay back yeas missed to help increase your pension - best investment you could ever make.
Every dollar / pound paid back would be recouped in about 2 years.
Google "UK Pension" for a good link to find more info.


----------

